# What model is this Timberline Woodstove?



## DarnWoodstoves (Jan 2, 2014)

I need to find the manufacturer installation specifications!


----------



## begreen (Jan 2, 2014)

That is going to be too old for anything but generic clearance requirements which are 36" clear to combustibles in all directions. Have you cleared this with your insurance company? If you haven't bought this yet I would pass and get a modern stove.


----------

